# how much is it even worth?



## noodlemasterr88 (Aug 14, 2007)

how much is it worth? if i wanted to try it before i made it, how much would i pay for... a gram?


----------



## woOzer (Aug 14, 2007)

noodlemasterr88 said:
			
		

> how much is it worth? if i wanted to try it before i made it, how much would i pay for... a gram?




this isnt the site to get prices. i would be willing to bet any mod here would tell you that we dont discuss prices, if you have any other questions pertaining growing mj or making hash anyone can help with though.



oh and you dont need to try hash to know whether or not you should make it. its a great product and it would be worth making. hope that helps.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 14, 2007)

Im seriously tempted to try the grinder method, anyone tried making it this way?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 14, 2007)

By the way, a gram costs about $43,821


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 14, 2007)

well if you know the prices it wouldn't hurt to tell them. we dont' discuss dealing. Peaple mention the price of marijuana and stuff. some people ask. I've seen mods reply  but if it is stating dealing it's not discussed. 

I remember once in my life when i was 14 someone tried to sell us a gram of hash for 15 bucks. I don't know about now.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Aug 14, 2007)

We don't mind just the passing mention of prices in each area. But if your cultivating....just make your own. 
But that is correct, dealing goes against what the personal grow up is for. Keeping it of the street and making it so people can grow there own safe potent buds without getting ripped off, shorted, lied to, etc.
As far as prices no earthly clue, I have only gotten it from myself. I haven't had a temple ball in 10 yrs.


----------



## kindbudcocky (Aug 24, 2007)

Good post Mutt...I agree.
Must b nice....10 years awsome
Peace


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 24, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Im seriously tempted to try the grinder method, anyone tried making it this way?


 i am also wanting to try the grinder method looks to easy to me but if it doesnt work out all that good you still can smoke the herb you grinded up right?
has any one tryed this method?


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 24, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Im seriously tempted to try the grinder method, anyone tried making it this way?


why dont u use the iso its so simple and what ever ur bud smells like even if u throw an 8th in with the clippings it will smell like your bud


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 24, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> We don't mind just the passing mention of prices in each area. But if your cultivating....just make your own.
> But that is correct, dealing goes against what the personal grow up is for. Keeping it of the street and making it so people can grow there own safe potent buds without getting ripped off, shorted, lied to, etc.
> As far as prices no earthly clue, I have only gotten it from myself. I haven't had a temple ball in 10 yrs.


10 yrs is a long time. How many plants do you grow for personal?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> 10 yrs is a long time. How many plants do you grow for personal?



second time you asked me that??? sorta freakin me out dude. I'm stoned and a lil paranoid right now. but....what does it matter what my plant count is? Not enough to worry too much.

Everyones grow is different it's up to each individuals needs. I don't need much cuz I don't smoke much. Just for insomnia and recreation.


----------



## KADE (Aug 25, 2007)

noodlemasterr88 said:
			
		

> how much is it worth? if i wanted to try it before i made it, how much would i pay for... a gram?


 
$4-$15 Last time i heard was a couple months ago.....honestly... no hash off the street is good hash... unless it is gold seal...    what u make at home... doing even the simple gumby method is 100X better... and u know it doesn't have ne weird garbage in it.... thas why we grow!


----------



## Wasted (Aug 27, 2007)

I had hash  couple of weeks ago and I got it for $25 a gram. It made me stupid i was so high


----------



## Nico (Sep 26, 2007)

Wasted said:
			
		

> I had hash couple of weeks ago and I got it for $25 a gram. It made me stupid i was so high


 
And yet if you make your own you will get 10 times higher and your stash will last 10 times longer for 10 times less $$$..


----------



## Oscar (Sep 26, 2007)

When using leaf, it's a 40-1 hash return.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 26, 2007)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> why dont u use the iso its so simple and what ever ur bud smells like even if u throw an 8th in with the clippings it will smell like your bud


 
ISO method takes forever, especially if you are waiting for it and watching
the alcohol evaporate.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 26, 2007)

wife saw a Coffee grinder on sale at Starbucks, buying her expensive freaking
coffee, and bought me one.  It was only $20.  It looks like the same type in
the 10 minute has video.

can't wait to use it.  Because my first attempt at the gumby method didn't
go to well..  using a blender with males creates to much plant matter, and it tasted awlful and didn't get me buzzed at all.  except for the headache that
it gave me..


awlful.


----------



## Oscar (Sep 26, 2007)

You want headaches, use ISO.
Wanna smoke sweet, natural hash, use the bubble bag method.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't get headaches off iso. Bubble bags it just collecting the trichomes. Iso I extracting ALL essential oils from the plant.
I would say that baggin it is prolly the safest way and you get real hash.
Butane is my favorite....but risky. Iso second favorite. I like that hash oil.
But most of the pros here do the bubble bags. Gotta have a "pallette" for hash oil.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 26, 2007)

no less than free,

 no more than bill gates' off-shore account.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2007)

At the end of the day a taste is just a taste, if its vile, it passes, if its wonderful, it passes, the end result is always the same, I myself do not mind vile taste, it reminds me of my cooking lmao


----------



## Nico (Sep 26, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> ISO method takes forever, especially if you are waiting for it and watching
> the alcohol evaporate.


 
Then Drink it!! LOL


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 27, 2007)

Oscar said:
			
		

> You want headaches, use ISO.
> Wanna smoke sweet, natural hash, use the bubble bag method.


I couldn't agree more- if I could jump in here-I've been making bubble bag for 6 or 7 yrs. and w/o trying to sound conceited I have never smoked anything better.  Of course, you have to start w/ something decent. Hash takes the best of what you start w/ (your weed) but it won't make it BETTER than what you've got.  Hope that made sense.


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 27, 2007)

Nico said:
			
		

> And yet if you make your own you will get 10 times higher and your stash will last 10 times longer for 10 times less $$$..


yes, yes, YES!!!  and it's clean!


----------



## stickerbushman (Oct 10, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> second time you asked me that??? sorta freakin me out dude. I'm stoned and a lil paranoid right now. but....what does it matter what my plant count is?


 
yes, i read all of that guys posts, and it would not surprise me if he was a cop! just snooping around, killing some time instead of our catching bad guys like he should be.  something just isn't right...


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 13, 2007)

I hear you bushman i thought the same thing.


----------



## Skunkalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

I took a trip to the middle east (Saudi Arabia) over the summer to visit some family and while I was there I picked up a couple ounces of hashish and brought it back home with me. Best stuff in the world. As far as prices go, 1 gram of hashish sells for 30-40 dollars.


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 23, 2007)

well, for me its starting to get close to actually having little harvest.  i know how to make butter, but i want to learn about hash.  i cant get ahold of iso alchohol...and dont know nothing about bubble bags (i think thats the right name)...so for a redneck to make this stuff, what do i need to do?  remember, the guy typing this is suffering from some vitamin-T-inbalance.  thanx.


----------

